# Cheap carboys



## WildernessMedic (Sep 2, 2016)

Just ordered two of these 6 gallon carboys. These are the cheapest I've ever seen not counting the occasional $20 craigslist/garage sale find. 

$36 each out the door free shipping. Locally these are all $50 or more. Not sure what anyone else finds them for but thought I'd throw it up

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JWYRGU2/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472832860&sr=sr-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=carboy


----------



## Hinermad (Sep 2, 2016)

Yikes! I paid over $60 for a 6 gal. glass carboy locally. In fact, $36 is pretty close to what the same shop charges for that size in plastic.

Wish I had room for 3 or 4 more.


----------



## cintipam (Sep 2, 2016)

Suggest you guys read the reviews from folks who bought these. Most say poorly pkgd, some say actually had repaired cracks. Lots said mis shapen, won't sit flat. Some broke during cleaning etc. Remember the previous chinese made carboys that everyone had so much trouble with? Sounds about like those troublemakers to me.

Pam in cinti


----------



## WildernessMedic (Sep 2, 2016)

4.7/5 stars. I'll take it. Amazon is pretty good about damaged and faulty products.


----------



## cintipam (Sep 2, 2016)

Would love to hear how it turns out. I agree, a great price. Just glad you guys are trying them first. 

Pam in cinti


----------



## WildernessMedic (Sep 2, 2016)

If they turn out well that's about as cheap as it gets buying new isn't it? Would like a few more if it goes well. Only ever owned a 5 and 6.5 before because of how expensive they were. Which of course made it take a long time to get a decent amount made


----------



## dralarms (Sep 2, 2016)

Reviews say they are the Italian carboys so that is a good price shipped


----------



## Spikedlemon (Sep 2, 2016)

I must be spoiled: locally Carboys are ~$40 for glass new. 
Used are $20-$25 - with 5gal being easier to find at the lower end. Always available on Kijiji.


----------



## Mismost (Sep 2, 2016)

Spikedlemon said:


> I must be spoiled: locally Carboys are ~$40 for glass new.
> Used are $20-$25 - with 5gal being easier to find at the lower end. Always available on Kijiji.



craigslist...last ones I bought were listed 20 bucks...I bought 3...few days later the lady called and said come get the other 3 for free...I was her only caller!

BUT for new carboys shipped, that is a good price.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 2, 2016)

WildernessMedic said:


> Only ever owned a 5 and 6.5 before because of how expensive they were. Which of course made it take a long time to get a decent amount made



I would disagree with that comment depending on what your number of "decent amount" is. 
I started with 8 - 1 gal. carboys for the first 1 1/2yrs. In just under two years time, I had close to 100 bottles of wine. Now for me, that was a lot. For some, it isn't much at all. I only drink 2 bottles a week so you can do the math and see it would/will take me awhile to drink.
With that said, I have purchased 2 - 3 gal. carboys and 2 - 5 gal. carboys. I have approx. 150 bottles now. The key is to just keep those primaries going and carboys full until you get the number you want. I make a lot of 1 and 2 gal. batches for experiments too.


----------



## WildernessMedic (Sep 2, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> I would disagree with that comment depending on what your number of "decent amount" is.
> I started with 8 - 1 gal. carboys for the first 1 1/2yrs. In just under two years time, I had close to 100 bottles of wine. Now for me, that was a lot. For some, it isn't much at all. I only drink 2 bottles a week so you can do the math and see it would/will take me awhile to drink.
> With that said, I have purchased 2 - 3 gal. carboys and 2 - 5 gal. carboys. I have approx. 150 bottles now. The key is to just keep those primaries going and carboys full until you get the number you want. I make a lot of 1 and 2 gal. batches for experiments too.



Guess you didn't bulk age much.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 2, 2016)

Nope, mostly a couple months. As I said, I started out making mostly 1 and 2 gal. batches so with 8 carboys, I had plenty to make a variety of wine and still have carboys open.
I don't bulk age much in my carboys anyway. Maybe 3-4 months tops.


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 2, 2016)

WildernessMedic said:


> 4.7/5 stars. I'll take it. Amazon is pretty good about damaged and faulty products.



Yabbut,,,,,, You won't find out "faulty" till after it causes you grief. Not to mention possible injury. Research things well.


----------



## WildernessMedic (Sep 12, 2016)

These carboys arrived today. Both were what I'd say plenty well protected with two boxes and bubble wrap. 

They both feel as heavy duty as any I've ever felt. 

They both do have a tiny air bubble here and there. Not sure how normal that is. 

Also can't tell if there's a crack or scratch on both. Either way it looks superficial. Leaving then both full of water to test. 

Only time will tell, but for the money in happy. Shipped from a brew shop with a catalog.


----------

